# Island mini-doodle



## amrileb7 (Mar 11, 2011)

What is


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

There was a lenthy, opinionated thread a little bit ago about this- it had to do with Diane Klumb doing a stunning turn-around and breeding "designer" dogs using her silks. I'm not exactly sure what the thread is called but I'm sure someone will chip in as there were several forum members that were just flabergasted by the whole thing - can't blame them.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Here is the web site http://www.bydandhavanasilkdogs.com/ .


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

As an owner of a "multigen/australian" labradoodle, and a havanese I read this with interest. There is something to be said for "hybrid vigor" but instead of bringing other breeds into the mix and giving up on purebreds wouldn't it make more sense to work to preserve the breed and eliminate the genetic diseases by testing, appropriate breeding, avoiding inbreeding etc? 

And "island minidoodle"??? what were they thinking with that name!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tuss said:


> As an owner of a "multigen/australian" labradoodle, and a havanese I read this with interest. There is something to be said for "hybrid vigor" but instead of bringing other breeds into the mix and giving up on purebreds wouldn't it make more sense to work to preserve the breed and eliminate the genetic diseases by testing, appropriate breeding, avoiding inbreeding etc?
> 
> And "island minidoodle"??? what were they thinking with that name!


Well, from what I understand from reading the websites (there are at least 3 ex-Silk breeders involved) they aren't planning on developing a new breed like the Australian Labradoodle, they are planning to continue first generation crosses. They SAY this will prevent curly, poodle-like coats, though I'm not convinced it will be a coat like a silky-type Havanese or HSD.

The Island Doodle thing is based on a loose reference to Apple products... They are caling them iDoodles for short. (at least until Apple comes after them ) one of the sites says it's because they are based on "Island breeds". But I don't think poodles were developed on an island, Bolonkas certainly weren't and I've never figured out what the 4th breed they mention is. So as far as I can see, the only "island" breed is the Havanese.

To the original poster, you won't ever see these dogs mentioned in AKC or any other breed registry if they continue to do first generation crosses. They will continue to be one-off "designer dogs" and you will have no way of knowing whether it will look and act more like a poodle or more like a Silk (Havanese).

Oh, and yes, Diane Klumb did write the Havanese book, then left Havanese to be one of the founding Silk breeders, and now has moved on once again.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Good answer, Karen.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Island Minidoodle = Perro Sato with a fancy name!:biggrin1:


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Carefulove said:


> Island Minidoodle = Perro Sato with a fancy name!:biggrin1:


hahaha Zury, you made me laugh. :biggrin1:


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

There was another thread, don't remember what it was called, but, like this, I read it thoroughly. My dogs came from Bydand line and I considered Diane a mentor, it makes me very sad she is now breeding mutts. I learned alot about the Havanese from her and cannot explain the change.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Here is the other thread:

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=17004&highlight=bydand


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

amrileb7 said:


> (Karen)Thank you so much for explaing all that to me yesterday I went to some of those breeders websites and I thought it was going to be a new bred with F1s first and then F2s,F3s and at the end pure bred dogs and work with those dogs to standarize the breed.but only first crosses? I don't think it sounds like a serious breeding program but I'm not an expert in breeding" I only bred two dogs in my life a female havanese that was mated to Puppy and a female born from that cross that was also mated to Puppy her father,that was in the early 90s when the breed was being rescued in Cuba. after that I only kept males and never bred mi bitches again since they had nothing else to add to the breed.
> I was just reading that there is no such thing as hybrid vigor in dogs because if you cross two different dogs breeds you are within the same species so I don't know what is the purpose of all that.
> Btw that name in my opinion(island mini doodle) is long and doesn't sound like its describing anything.


I could be wrong about their plans to continue first generarion crosses, but that's what it sounded like to me when I read the web sites. If the breed F1's together, I think they will get some with curly coats, and at least one of the sites made a big deal about them NOT having curly coats.


----------



## windfallhavs (Oct 19, 2006)

I was talking to a friend of mine who shows and breeds poodles and he said it was the most ridiculous thing he has ever heard of. They claim to be breeding these iDoodles because immune system problems are popping up in the silks. Well, poodles are not exactly known for being problem free in that area, so I'm not sure where the poodle became an ideal sire for their cross, other than the fact they are using red ones in an attempt to produce some pretty colors.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

windfallhavs said:


> I was talking to a friend of mine who shows and breeds poodles and he said it was the most ridiculous thing he has ever heard of. They claim to be breeding these iDoodles because immune system problems are popping up in the silks. Well, poodles are not exactly known for being problem free in that area, so I'm not sure where the poodle became an ideal sire for their cross, other than the fact they are using red ones in an attempt to produce some pretty colors.


From what I've read immune system problems and allergies are running rampant in all breeds and all crossbreeds right now. This seems to be a "dog" problem, not a single breed problem. Actually, my money is largely on over vaccination. (followed by environmental toxins). It's not only dogs who are having these problems, either. It's happening in humans and it's happening in horses. I don't know other species well enough to comment on it.


----------



## tootle (Jun 19, 2007)

To me, it's a fancy name for mutt


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Becky Chittenden said:


> There was another thread, don't remember what it was called, but, like this, I read it thoroughly. My dogs came from Bydand line and I considered Diane a mentor, it makes me very sad she is now breeding mutts. I learned alot about the Havanese from her and cannot explain the change.


 I had some thoughts. maybe she really has thought long and hard about what she may consider a really good dog. I mean she certainty has a lot of knowledge about breeding. It is probably just a challenge for her. Most dogs are a mix of this or that. The only thing that bothered me was she put a very poor example of a Havanese on her web page. And states that the silks are a totally different breed. I just don't see where that could be true.She would have been better off staying with having AKC Havanese the look she has is what judges like. The Island doodle hair is going to be much harder to care for. Although cut short I bet they will be cute.eace:


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

tootle said:


> To me, it's a fancy name for mutt


This is what I said in Spanish! ound:


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

To be really honest, I'd really like to see how they turn out. They could be very healthy, adorable, colorful Hava-poos, or whatever...


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I agree with Tootle, unfortunately, I think it's about money and what I read it was $2800. not $1800. When she had Havanese, the charge was $2000. Right before the silk break off it went to $2500. Perhaps you can get that, but not from me.


----------

